
Why is Erlang the only true computer language - totaldude87
https://hackernoon.com/why-is-erlang-the-only-true-computer-language-4c7d1f195a02
======
AnimalMuppet
TL;DR: Because it reports errors in computer terms, not in English. Which, to
me, is a totally bogus reason for labeling something "the only true computer
language". Or, if you grant the logic of the claim, then to me the claim is
about something completely uninteresting.

